# CBT for IBS where?



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

k posted in a response that CBT for IBS was only available in two locations. This is a sad situation but I don't think it's trueI know it's available in Nashville and I think eric is involved in some research in Oregon and there is a lot of research going on in Albany where one of the top people has been doing work on this for years, Blanchard.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I suggest emailing the UNC Phycological services and asking them or this team in albany, who I have been in contact with in the past and asking them for resources.I am not involved in CBT in Portland however, although I could probably find some referals through the research center.I also think the Mind Body Digestive center maybe able to help in this regard.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What I meant was I was only ABSOLUTELY Sure about 2 places.We don't get many CBT for IBSers here where I really can FOR CERTAIN vouch that it is available in a given location.Since Toronto and Chapel Hill were in the study I was in I am completely sure that it is available in these two locations.I also said where-ever Dr. Bolen is located because I am pretty sure of that as well...just couldn't remember off the top of my pointy little head just where that was, assuming that new patients are being seen and all of that.K.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

we could develop a list but I don't know if jeff and eric want to get into this. doing it right is fairly complicated as someone would have to ensure that therapists listed were qualified and many people can get references from their doctors - but often doctors don't believe in that stuff - or insurance companies - but I have found that insurance companies don't yet have therapy for IBS in their databases. alsomany people don't have good insurance? tom


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

You're right about that, Tom. I've reread our insurance coverage info these last couple of days to try to find out what my options might be to some of the different treatments and I wouldn't have any coverage for something like this---just like you said---many Doctors don't believe in that type of treatment and mine doesn't. I just talked to him and he said it would be worthless for him to write a "prescription" for CBT or even biofeedback because he doesn't think it would be of any help! And then I asked him how he thought just re-writing another prescription for me was helping me any more?! Talk about frustrating. Our finances are really tight and I just can't do much of anything right now. And here I thought perhaps he could help "steer' me in the direction and what does he do!!?







Karen


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

If you do put together a list, make sure the therapists specialize in or at least know about IBS and CBT. Plenty of therapist can teach hypno, biofeedback, CBT, but the important part is if they can help with IBS!AZ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

ask your doctor to read the literature. I know that hypnosis has been recommended in _GUT, I think it was and I'm sure eric has other references (or change doctors). When it comes to mental health these days usually there is a separte number on the card and your doctor doesn't always have to recomend or prescribe it - he just has to be informed that it's happening. when I see a patient I have them sign a release and fax it to the doctor so he can call me if he wants. It's strange this happened in Wisconsin - I happen to have been born there and was thinking of returning as I always thought it was a pretty progressive state.tom


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

TRon't hang here much but heard about the question of "availability" and know of some additional centers. Dr. Bensons Mind-Body Institutes (centered at Harvard) operate sort of a "franchise" system with hospital outpatient centers around the USA, who pay a periodic licensing fee to affiliate, have access to the protocols, use the MBI affiliation in their marketing, and then to have staff trained in their protocols. I forget but I think there are now 14-15 locations.You could check at his home site here: http://www.mbmi.org/default.asp and I am sure they will tell you where their affiliated M-B Institutes are. Bensons M-B Therapy protocols are a form of integrative mind-body therapy which includes principles of CBT. They do have a "relaxation response" protocol for IBS as well. One of their centers, in Boca Raton, offers both the "MB protocols" and our protocols for IBS patients, hence my awareness of their methodology.Perhaps you will find a MB Institute affiliate near you.Lets peek if its posted....[elevator music]Yep: http://www.mbmi.org/pages/mp_csas1.asp They may have more locations than this so be sure to contact them just in case.MNL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fiesty, many doctors on the MD and even some gi's are unaware of the benefits of CBT and HT for IBS.I have information to give them if you need or want it to give to him. Its worth giving it to him anyway to show him the statistics and information, so in the future also with others he can recommend it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fiesty, this is one you should take with you. http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/clinicalIssues.html If you want more let me know.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, that looks like good information everyone on the bb should have to take to their doctor.Karen, sinceyou are in Wisconsin you might want to call IFFGD. i don't think they do referrals but they did have a listing of professionals that might include psychologiststom


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

After reading this thread, I have a question. I've previously engaged in Cognitive Behavioral Therapy. When I did so, it was for other reasons, butit wasn't designed specifically to work in conjunction with improving my IBS... but it did help it immensely anyway. Why would Cognitive Behavioral Therapy need to be specifically designated for treatment of IBS? Insurance covers it either way, and the outcome of the therapy appears to be the same... at least in my case.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might want to ask Dr. Bolen about this but in my opinion it's pretty much the same except that the therapist has some knowledge of IBS. Just like most other behavioral approaches like hypnosis and biofeedback.tom


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks Eric and Tom!I've printed that info out, Eric, and will have enough copies to go around Lambeau Field twice!!!!I am waiting for a call from my Colon/Rectal Surgeon and a problem I am having now from the surgery 8 weeks ago (I hope it turns out to be minor---but I'm not so sure)and I will talk to him more about CBT in relation to my problems, since my symptoms/problems differ somewhat from many of the others here. He's really a good Doc and I would feel comfortable with his input.Since I dealt with quite a few bouts with colitis following a severe case of Toxic Colitis back some years ago,(wasn't suppose to survive, even), and then the start of all the other symptoms which led to the sigmoid resection 2 years ago and the rebuilding of the whole pelvic floor, I was told I had IBS, but I question some of that due to the fact that the reason I have to use the bathroom more often and don't have the control, is due to lack of good rectal muscle. 1/2" doesn't do much for control. So, I will see what my Doc says or suggests, etc. and go from there.The Doc who told me the CBT wouldn't even be worth it was a regular G.P. Doc and I am finding out that it doesn't pay to go to him for much of anything besides an ear ache or the sniffles. Need specialists for everything else, or it's just a circle of uncertainty. What a shame!! You guys know more than he does. Can I take you, two along?







Karen


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey, Tom!







Come on back to Wisconsin--it's not all that bad here!!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh Gee, now this computer posted it twice!! Well, Tom, that means for sure you have to move back here.


----------

